# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Diëten is niet genoeg bij eetstoornis behandeling!

## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Diëten is niet genoeg bij eetstoornis behandeling!

In een eetstoornisbehandeling luistert een psychotherapeut naar veel meer dan enkel het (niet) eten: de dood, schuldgevoel, volwassen worden, sociaal contact, de rol van de moeder, controle en verlangen.

De dood en de eetstoornis
Bij anorexia is de dood sterk aanwezig. Door niet te eten hongert de anorexia zichzelf langzaam uit tot soms de dood optreedt. Vaak is er bij een eetstoornis het gevoel dat men thuis ongewenst is, dat moeder haar zoon of dochter in de steek laat, dat moeder diens dood wenst. Anderzijds hoort een psycholoog bij de anorexia vaak de wens dat moeder sterft.

Schuldgevoel en de eetstoornissen
Als de jongen of het meisje met de eetstoornis eet, dan voelt die zich schuldig, want hij of zij is het niet waard om te leven, om te eten. “Mensen eten om te leven, maar ik wil niet leven, het heeft geen zin, het is een verspilling.” Vaak horen we schuldgevoelens over het in leven zijn, naast de veronderstelde doodswensen van moeder t.a.v. haar kind. 

Eetstoornis behandeling eetstoornissen en controle
Vaak verschijnt een eetstoornis in een gezin waar er sterke controle heerst. Dat ent zich op het eetgedrag: moeder telt het aantal boterhammen, kijkt hoeveel beleg men erop doet, of de anorexia wordt gedwongen om calorierijk voedsel naar binnen te werken. 
Het gecontroleerd worden wordt vermeden door zelf de controle in handen te nemen. Maar omgekeerd verplicht men door de eetstoornis de moeder tot de controle van het eten.
Moeder controleert wat zoon of dochter doet en wil, waardoor er bijna geen ruimte overblijft om zelf iets te willen of verlangen. 

Eetstoornis anorexia: meisje en vrouw.
Door niet te eten vermijdt het meisje met een eetstoornis dat ze vrouw wordt: de menstruatie blijft uit en ze heeft geen borsten. Ze ziet er uit als een kind. Ze wil niet betutteld en gecontroleerd worden, ze wil zelfstandig zijn , haar eigen ding doen los van het gezin. Niet eten is dan een manier om zichzelf te laten zien, te laten horen dat men een individu is. En dat men niet enkel nood heeft aan voedsel maar ook aan liefde en genegenheid. Dit probeert ze door zelf haar lichaam in handen te hebben. Echter door nauwelijks te eten wordt ze thuis steeds meer gecontroleerd als een kind: of ze wel voldoende energie heeft, voldoende weegt, enz… waardoor ze weer betutteld wordt. 


Eetstoornissen: gevolgen en sociaal contact
In een poging om te ontsnappen aan de controle van moeder sluit iemand met eetproblemen anorexia zich soms af van elk sociaal contact. Men verdraagt geen aanrakingen en men toont geen gevoelens. De mensen mogen vooral niet te dicht komen (voornamelijk psychisch), want men ervaart dit onbewust als de moeder die te dicht komt. 

Eetstoornissen behandeling en psychotherapie

Psychotherapie werkt verder en dieper dan op het eetgedrag. Achter dit eten schuilt een hele andere wereld die ontdekt en besproken moet worden. Directe pogingen om via een dieet het gewicht te verhogen of te verlagen herhalen wat er gebeurt tussen moeder en dochter: ze zijn dus blind voor wat er zich onbewust, onder het oppervlak, afspeelt.

----------


## Nora

Het lijkt me idd dat er meer aan de hand is in de psyche. De eetsstoornis zal dan waarschijnlijk een uiting zijn van het probleem.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja inderdaad. Meestal is een eetprobleem slechts het topje van de spreekwoordelijke ijsberg, die vaak groot en oud is. In mijn artikel trachtte ik enkele voorbeelden te geven van wat er schuilgaat onder een eetstoornis. Maar uiteraard is iedereen verschillend en zijn die oorzaken heel erg wisselend van patiënt tot patiënt.

----------


## sophi

Het dagelijks ritueel van eten, is een zeer belangrijk onderdeel van het dagelijks sociaal leven van ieder mens.
Samenzitten aan tafel met de familie tijdens de 3 grote maaltijden van de dag, het moment van allemaal terug samenkomen na een dagtaak van werken of naar school gaan en de gebeurtenissen van de dag bespreken,...
Afspreken met vrienden om samentekomen bij een etentje en bijtepraten,...
Dus inderdaad die momenten hebben een belangrijke impact op al die personen die dan samenkomen, en dus natuurlijk is dat een heel belangrijk moment voor de persoon met anorexie om die controle te tonen.
Maar de controle door de omgeving benadrukt alleen nog meer het niet hebben van controle door de persoon met anorexie.
En wetende dat dit zich elke dag opnieuw zal herhalen.
Zonder die psychotherapie om de eigenlijke oorzaak te vinden en daaraan te werken, denk ik niet dat je uit die oneindige cirkel geraakt.
Maar goed dat psychotherapie bestaat.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Eten is sowieso een basaal gebeuren in het leven. Bij de eerste dingen die een baby doet vanuit zichzelf is het met zijn mond opzoeken van de moederborst. Het belang ervan toont zich in onze eetcultuur, in roken enz. Het is dan ook te begrijpen dat een aantal psychische ziektes zoals eetproblemen sterk geënt zijn op deze oraliteit.

----------


## sophi

goedenavond,

ik vraag me daarom ook wel af wat u denkt over de uitspraak: "ik ben genezen van mijn eetstoornis" 
Het lijkt me toch niet zo vanzelfsprekend

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Neen het is helemaal niet vanzelfsprekend, het is een beetje zoals de liefde, je geraakt er nooit echt vanaf. Maar met een volgehouden psychotherapie en veel goede wil kan het bij een psycholoog-psychotherapeut die er voldoende ervaring mee heeft wel hoor!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

wanneer heb je nou precies een eetstorenis?? bedoel die therapeut bij mij had bijv. ook gezegt dat ik een eetsstorenis had omdat ik gewoon sllank ben nouja kweet niet,, en omdat ik niet zo heel veel weeg,,, en nouja af en toe wel eeens gezegt heb van och der mag wel een kilo of 5 af,, aleen ben ik der niet mee bezig want eet elke dag wel chips en allerlei lekkere dingen die gaan er altijd wel in,, nu is warm eten en boord eten enzo dat gaat wat moeizamer omdat ik heel veel dingen niet lus maar,, dat is toch geen reden om te zeggen dat je een eetstorenis heb????

----------


## sophi

goedenavond,

inderdaad zou het fantastisch zijn om van een eetstoornis aftegeraken,
maar hopelijk geraak ik nooit van mijn liefde af  :Big Grin:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Wanneer je nu precies een eetstoornis hebt of niet vind ik als psychotherapeut niet eens zo belangrijk. Ik dacht dat men van anorexie spreekt vanaf een BMI van 16.5, kan ook 15.5 zijn. Wat obesitas betreft weet ik het al helemaal niet.Wat in dit opzicht belangrijk is in psychotherapie is dat men op tijd een arts inschakelt als het gevaarlijk wordt (menstruatie die uitblijft, haaruitval, constant koudegevoel, hartproblemen... En een diëtist kan het eetpatroon eventueel begeleiden. Maar het is mijn ervaring dat eens iemand echt doorspreekt (over andere zaken) het gewicht zelden nog verder daalt.

----------

